# Good stagecraft/theatre books



## TheaterToMe (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi all. I am wondering what books or other resources are good to read/have on hand. I know of the Backstage Handbook but that's all.

I am mostly interested in good books on Lighting Design.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 30, 2019)

First off, be on the lookout for "The Return of the Wiki" , down below in the bug reports there is an explanation for the absence of the Wiki. There is a collaborative article in the Wiki about best books.
Now for some usable info:
My favorite lighting book is anything by Richard Pilbrow, check out "Stage Lighting" at Amazon.
Another more recent favorite is "A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting" by Steven Louis Shelly.
I also highly suggest older editions of any of the basic stagecraft textbooks. The latest edition is usually quite pricey but older editions are sometimes quite cheap ($5. or so, such a deal).
"Scene Design and Stage Lighting" by W. Oren Parker and/or R. Craig Wolfe is a good choice. 
"Theatrical Design and Production:...." by J. Michael Gilette


----------



## TheaterToMe (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks so much!


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2019)

Jay Glerum's _Stage Rigging Handbook._

Richard Cardena's _Electricity for the Entertainment Electrician & Technician_

John Huntington's _Show Networks and Control Systems_ (John posts occasionally to Control Booth)

Deena Kaye's _Sound and Music for the Theatre_, 3rd.

F. Alton Everest's _Master Handbook of Acoustics_

What do you think you need to know more about, besides everything? ⚠


----------

